# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Lưu ý chọn trang phục phù hợp với chuyến du lịch của bạn

## beautifulday3107

Một trong những lưu ý chung là trang phục mặc khi du lịch cần phải được thoải mái, phù hợp, dễ làm sạch, chống bám bẩn và khó nhăn. Những bộ trang phục rộng rãi, thoáng mát sẽ giúp du khách vận động tốt hơn trong suốt chuyến du lịch của mình.Các loại quần áo có thể được giặt bằng tay, khô một cách nhanh chóng và không nhăn là sự lựa chọn lý tưởng.Bên cạnh đó, túi xách cũng là một vật dụng rất quan trọng vì du khách luôn cần một nơi để giữ đồ khi du lịch.

Trang phục chỉ đẹp khi phù hợp với điều kiện cụ thể vì thế chọn trang phục mang theo trong một chuyến du lịch, du khách cần quan tâm đến loại hình du lịch mình sẽ tham gia:

*Trang phục khi leo núi*

Leo núi ngày càng trở nên phổ biến và thu hút sự tham gia của nhiều du khách, đặc biệt là các bạn trẻ đam mê thử thách, mạo hiểm. Tuy nhiên đây là một chuyến du lịch cần có sự chuẩn bị kỹ lưỡng về trang phục. Du khách cần chọn trang phục gọn gàng, thể hiện sự năng động và khỏe mạnh. Thông thường khi leo núi cơ thể thường xuyên di chuyển lên đồi núi cao, tốn nhiều sức, ra mồ hôi vì thế trang phục hợp lý nhất đó là quần sooc, quần kaki hoặc jean ngắn rộng rãi kết hợp với áo thun vừa thấm mồ hôi, không vướng víu vừa tạo cảm giác thoải mái, mát mẻ, dễ chịu cho du khách.



Ngoài ra, các phụ kiện khác như: mũ, giày, ba lô…là phụ kiện vô cùng quan trọng. Giày thể thao rất phù hợp với địa hình đồi núi. Du khách cần phải chú trọng chọn giày loại tốt, vừa vặn với chân, có thể đi nước, có độ bám 4 hướng, điều đó sẽ đảm bảo sự bền bỉ và an toàn cho du khách mọi lúc. Kiểu mũ hiệu quả được dùng khi leo núi là mũ lưỡi trai bởi kiểu dáng gọn, nhỏ nhắn ôm vào đầu vừa tránh nắng gió mà lại tạo phong cách sành điệu. Hành trình leo núi không tiện lợi như ở đồng bằng, vì vậy du khách cần mang theo ba lô đeo phía sau để đựng một số vật dụng cần thiết như nước, áo mưa, điện thoại, đồng hồ, thức ăn nhanh… Du khách có thể chọn loại balô bền, dây đeo đàn hồi tốt để đảm bảo trong suốt hành trình. 


*Trang phục khi du lịch biển*

Thời tiết ngày hè rất thích hợp cho các chuyến du lịch biển. Khi du lịch biển, du khách cần chọn những trang phục thoáng mát, trẻ trung và có nhiều màu sắc. Những chiếc váy hoa hay quần soọc đi kèm với chiếc áo thun ngắn tay kết hợpvới đôi dép xẹp và giày sandal không thấm nước là sự lựa chọn tuyệt vời.



Bên cạnh đó, du khách đừng quên những chi tiết hỗ trợ cho việc bảo vệ làn da bằng kính mát và nón. Hãy chọn những chiếc nón rộng vành có kiểu dáng đơn giản cũng như những chiếc kính mát có màu sậm để bảo vệ đôi mắt trước ánh nắng chói chang của mặt trời.﻿



*Trang phục khi tham quan các nơi tôn nghiêm*

Song song cùng du lịch leo núi, du lịch biển, gần đây, xu hướng du lịch văn hóa tâm linh tìm về nơi tôn nghiêm như đình, chùa, miếu, nhà thờ… đang ngày càng thu hút số đông du khách. Khi tham quan những nơi này, du khách cần chọn trang phục thật gọn gàng, trang nghiêm, lịch sự và kín đáo. Tránh mặc áo xẻ không tay, quần soọc, váy ngắn vì rất dễ gây mất thiện cảm và ảnh hưởng đấn sự uy nghiêm chốn linh thiêng.





*Trang phục khi dạo phố, mua sắm*

Trong khi du lịch, mua sắm là việc không thể thiếu. Thông thường khi dạo phố mua sắm, du khách thường chọn những trang phục mang đậm phong cách cá nhân, gọn nhẹ, chú trọng sự tinh tế, thoải mái và nhất là làm đẹp hơn trong mắt mọi người.




Fiditour (st)

----------

